# Killer strawberries....



## jo-jo (Aug 19, 2001)

yes they are. I ate a pint of strawberries for luch (it's now 4:00) and my stomach is killing me. I can usually eat as much fruits as I want with no problem but this time no! What the heck could be causing me this much pain? I have bloated up like a balloon, even my back hurts. Anything like this happen you you? Peppermint tea sounds good right now with lots of phazymes.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Don't have any specific information about strawberries causing problems, BUT ANY given food may be problematic for any given individual.ALSO sometimes something other than the food you ate is what caused the symptoms.You may want to experiment to see if you can eat some strawberries or have to limit them strictly. If you try them again and there isn't a problem then something else set off the IBS.Just because you can eat most things in a food category doesn't mean you can eat every last one.K.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Don't have any specific information about strawberries causing problems, BUT ANY given food may be problematic for any given individual.ALSO sometimes something other than the food you ate is what caused the symptoms.You may want to experiment to see if you can eat some strawberries or have to limit them strictly. If you try them again and there isn't a problem then something else set off the IBS.Just because you can eat most things in a food category doesn't mean you can eat every last one.K.


----------



## LNAPE (Feb 9, 1999)

If you have any signs of diverticular disease you may have just over done it and the little seeds in the strawberries could be causeing just what you have discribes.Linda


----------



## LNAPE (Feb 9, 1999)

If you have any signs of diverticular disease you may have just over done it and the little seeds in the strawberries could be causeing just what you have discribes.Linda


----------



## Mike NoLomotil (Jun 6, 2000)

JOJO: _______________________________________"I ate a pint of strawberries for luch (it's now 4:00) and my stomach is killing me. I can usually eat as much fruits as I want with no problem but this time no! What the heck could be causing me this much pain?" _________________________________________Three possibilities. Assuming that you have eaten strawberries before, with no problem, consider whether you ever ate this many at once. Also consider how well you washed them off before eating. Than think about these possibilities.A number of foods contain, naturally, small proteinlike molecules which are called "peptides"...there are an array of different peptides...among their characteristics is their ability to bind and degranulate mast cells even if you are not "allergic" to the food they are in...no circulating Immunoglobulins specific to the food which would precipitate an allergic reaction.One form of intolerance to foods is simply a dose related sensitivity to the chemcials in the foods. In this case you may have simply eaten enough at one setting to trigger enough mast cels in your small bowel into releasing their inflammatory mediators to make you ill. There are many different mediators in the mast cell or made by the mast cell..histamine and serotonin are 2 you will be familiar with from your readings here.So this may be the problem, and unless you are prediposed to being overly sensitive to the peptides specific to strawberries, you may never feel this agin if you just eat a few next time.On the other hand if you are predisposed to having a lower tolerance, then there will be a lower threshold of reactivity (lower provoking dose) and more severe repsonse than if a normal person ate the same amount of strawberries, and the sysmptoms will reoccur whenever you eat your own provoking dose..Another possibility which is overlooked these days an must not be, is (to say it delicately) contamination with "enteric bacteria". To put it bluntly, always check your fruit for if it is domestic or "South of the Border" grown.American grown is less likely to be contaminated with enteric bacteria than is the fruit across the demising river. This is due to the sanitary conditions in the fields for the workers...often in the poorer countries which remain unnamed so as not to offend anyone, no facilities are provided for the workers, who are compelled to relieve themselves among the edibles yet to be picked. Or contaminated irrigants are used.I do not buy any produce that is not american grown except Chilean grapes (they are easy to clean)...and then these too must be very carefully and thoroughly washed before consumption anyway due to other possible contaminants (pesticides or sulfites off-gassed in the crate).These are the possibilities which come to mind. If the symptoms persist for more than a few hours and you feel feverish as well (though this can also happen transiently in a hypersensitivity reaction...pyrogenic mediators are released)...anyway if it persists go see the doctor. Otherwise it should pass within a day if it is a simple hypersensitivity.next time don't eat so many at once







Eat well. Think well. Be wellMNL


----------



## Mike NoLomotil (Jun 6, 2000)

JOJO: _______________________________________"I ate a pint of strawberries for luch (it's now 4:00) and my stomach is killing me. I can usually eat as much fruits as I want with no problem but this time no! What the heck could be causing me this much pain?" _________________________________________Three possibilities. Assuming that you have eaten strawberries before, with no problem, consider whether you ever ate this many at once. Also consider how well you washed them off before eating. Than think about these possibilities.A number of foods contain, naturally, small proteinlike molecules which are called "peptides"...there are an array of different peptides...among their characteristics is their ability to bind and degranulate mast cells even if you are not "allergic" to the food they are in...no circulating Immunoglobulins specific to the food which would precipitate an allergic reaction.One form of intolerance to foods is simply a dose related sensitivity to the chemcials in the foods. In this case you may have simply eaten enough at one setting to trigger enough mast cels in your small bowel into releasing their inflammatory mediators to make you ill. There are many different mediators in the mast cell or made by the mast cell..histamine and serotonin are 2 you will be familiar with from your readings here.So this may be the problem, and unless you are prediposed to being overly sensitive to the peptides specific to strawberries, you may never feel this agin if you just eat a few next time.On the other hand if you are predisposed to having a lower tolerance, then there will be a lower threshold of reactivity (lower provoking dose) and more severe repsonse than if a normal person ate the same amount of strawberries, and the sysmptoms will reoccur whenever you eat your own provoking dose..Another possibility which is overlooked these days an must not be, is (to say it delicately) contamination with "enteric bacteria". To put it bluntly, always check your fruit for if it is domestic or "South of the Border" grown.American grown is less likely to be contaminated with enteric bacteria than is the fruit across the demising river. This is due to the sanitary conditions in the fields for the workers...often in the poorer countries which remain unnamed so as not to offend anyone, no facilities are provided for the workers, who are compelled to relieve themselves among the edibles yet to be picked. Or contaminated irrigants are used.I do not buy any produce that is not american grown except Chilean grapes (they are easy to clean)...and then these too must be very carefully and thoroughly washed before consumption anyway due to other possible contaminants (pesticides or sulfites off-gassed in the crate).These are the possibilities which come to mind. If the symptoms persist for more than a few hours and you feel feverish as well (though this can also happen transiently in a hypersensitivity reaction...pyrogenic mediators are released)...anyway if it persists go see the doctor. Otherwise it should pass within a day if it is a simple hypersensitivity.next time don't eat so many at once







Eat well. Think well. Be wellMNL


----------



## SteveE (Jan 7, 1999)

Strawberries bother me terribly. I was under the assumption that it has to do with the quality or quantity of fructose. Most fruits and any products containing high fructose corn syrup are a problem for me. I used to LOVE eating cherries, apricots, plums, nectarines, citrus, etc., but those days are gone for good, I guess.I basically only eat Gala apples and small amounts of raspberries where fruit is concerned.


----------



## SteveE (Jan 7, 1999)

Strawberries bother me terribly. I was under the assumption that it has to do with the quality or quantity of fructose. Most fruits and any products containing high fructose corn syrup are a problem for me. I used to LOVE eating cherries, apricots, plums, nectarines, citrus, etc., but those days are gone for good, I guess.I basically only eat Gala apples and small amounts of raspberries where fruit is concerned.


----------

